# What questions should you ask in failed cycle follow up?



## welsh_88 (Mar 15, 2016)

« on: Today at 17:51 »
QuoteModifyRemove
Hi wondering if anyone can help me out I just had my second failed icsi attempt on the NHS so my next cycle will be private and looking to either go to Poland or Prague but I'm wondering what questions I should ask at the follow up that could help me with my next cycle 

I asked about getting copies of my medical records I was happy to pay the £50 fee but today I got a letter saying it would not give me copies of full notes just basic information so really don't think it's worth getting it if I can just ask them myself 

These are the questions I can think of so far 

What was my amh results prior to each cycle?

What was my partners latest sperm count and motility test?

Why do you think we ended up with such poor quality embryos on day 5 after all looked normal on day 2?

Is there anything we can do to improve quality?

A polyp was found during treatment but they decided to go ahead could this have affected the outcome?

How many follicles did I have compared to eggs collected? 

Is there anything else you think I should ask? I just want to have as much information as possible to take to a new clinic next year

Thanks in advance to anyone who answers x


----------



## June2015 (Jun 20, 2015)

Sorry to hear about your recent cycle  

I'd also ask; 
FSH levels
What they think went right?
What they think went wrong?
What protocol would they recommend for the next attempt?
Do they feel empryo transfer went well?
Do they suggest any further tests/procedures eg ERA, endo scratch, embryo glue etc

Make sure you have a record of your last two protocols and drug usage amounts, as well as folly and egg numbers as the next clinic will ask details of all cycles.
  
Re. the polyp, not sure if this makes a difference, but i was told it depends where it is. I have one low down in my cervix and my consultant said that embryos do not implant where the polyp is, so to leave it, which we did. After they discovered it we had an unsuccessful cycle and the consultant said we could remove it if we wanted to, but we decided to leave it. The next cycle  was successful. 

Good luck Welsh, i hope they answer your question xx
PS. Your notes will have your initial blood test results, copies of all your welfare of the child forms etc, but as.you say Probably not details of each cycle 

Xxx


----------



## Ljp64 (Nov 23, 2013)

I looked at Agates guide to learning from a failed cycle which you can find on here


----------



## welsh_88 (Mar 15, 2016)

Thank you both for your reply that's really helpful I'm going to put together a list my follow up isn't until may but want to be prepared I didn't have one the first time so hoping I can get some information to help with the next cycle 
I've been in contact with some clinics abroad by email but I really need to know more details from my cycle one did suggest we do icsi with pcsi and embryo glue and also assisted hatching 

As I won't be able to go abroad till early next year I'm wondering if I should pay for some tests here like nk killer cells or something

With the polyp I'm not sure where exactly they seen it it got picked up on the first scan after stimulating then the next one they had a doctor check it who said I should possibly prepare myself for a freeze all but then she said she thought it was small so ok to continue I'm assuming it's actually inside the womb they checked again during egg collection and made the decision to go ahead....I will definitely ask more about it at the time I was just relieved they went ahead I'm glad to hear your next one was successful 

Thanks again both x


----------



## Ljp64 (Nov 23, 2013)

I had my nk cells tested by Prof Queby in Coventry. My GP did other level one tests for me. I also had a hysteriscopy which was much cheaper at my clinic in  Spain than here.


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

I think we are at the same clinic, and I got my full records. They gave me my test results for free, but charged £50 for my full records (which I Was asked to pick up as they would be too heavy to post!) I told them that they were to go to my NHS consultation, all I had to do was fill in a release form. 

I'd check with them again as to what they mean.


----------



## welsh_88 (Mar 15, 2016)

Thanks for that would be really helpful I was treated at Wales fertility institute in Cardiff 

on the letter I received it said :
By requesting a photocopy of casenotes patients must be aware that the complete copy will not be forwarded but the minimum data will be included 
Summary of treatment undertaken 
Results from screening investigations 
Clinical letters for referrer 
Any relevant medical and surgical history 

I guess it probably would be worth getting copies of them just incase I was just hoping to get copies of everything In the folders they have 2 big ones one from this time and one from my icsi with an ex partner which I'm not sure if I would need hid permission to get thinking about it 

A clinic abroad wanted everything like photos of scans they did 

Ljp64 do you know the name of the test your gp did? I have doctors appointment in the morning so could ask them about it I'm going to ask for a referral to gynaecologist about this polyp and I want to know if my endometriosis is back 

You've both been super helpful thanks 

Oh and I don't mind travelling to get the nk test done xx


----------



## welsh_88 (Mar 15, 2016)

Just  quick update from my doctors appointment she thinks they can do all the tests start from 1 under the immune tests level one which is the karyotyping she said cos it's a genetic thing I would likely need a referral but it's definitely a great start i have also asked for repeat day 3 hormones so will be getting them all done at the same time   

And lastly I've been referred back to the gynaecologist so hopefully I can get as many tests done on the NHS as possible before going private which would save both time and money 

Thanks to everyone who has helped me out x


----------

